# هام جدا تصميم طائرة يحتاج النقد و أراء من متخصصين



## الطيار المغربي (4 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 

انا شاب من المغرب لي اهتمام كبير و طموح كبير في صناعة طائرة فردية تسع لشخص واحد بتقنية جيدة
و قد سبق لي ان اسست فرق عمل من المنتدى لكن قلة التواصل لما تساعدنا لنواصل

المهم و الحمد لله و بعد حوالي 5 سنوات من البحث المتعتر أكملت تصميمي لطائرتي الخفيفة بجميع التفاصيلها
و كما تعلمون الهيكل هو اساس قوة و تحمل الطائرة مع ان مقايسها تلعب دور كبير في هذا 
و انا اطلب رأيكم في هذه المقاييس ان امكنكم المساندة لانه لابد لي من النقد و الاراء و هذه بعض صور التصميم

 









من اراد اي مساعدة مني أو اراد مساندتي يمكنه الاتصال بعبر رقمي الشخصي
00212669916448
و اذا امكن ان وجد معنا مغاربة سبقت لهم او لهم علم بالمسألة

كما تعلمون انه لابد من موافقة أو تصريح من الدولة غير اني لا أعرف اي وجهة سأخد بعد اتمام التصميم
كما نعلم ان تم سجن شاب صنع طائرة بمنطقة برشيد بالمغرب دون ان يطير بها ,يعني هل من الممكن أ، اصادف مشكل مثله
بالعلم ان الدولة لا ترحب بهذه الصناعة و الاجتهادات
و شكرا​


----------



## الطيار المغربي (4 مارس 2014)

لا توجد اي مساندة


----------



## egyption eagle (6 أغسطس 2014)

اجتهاد جميل ولكن هذه مشكلة العرب اجمع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 أغسطس 2014)

لو كنت من المغرب لذهبت إليك وساعدتك ولكن لي تعليق على التصميم في اول صورة في جزء landing gear به زاوية ميلان هل هذا طبيعي من المفترض ان يكون زاوية قائمة


----------



## مسعد فرج (21 أبريل 2015)

لاالة الا اللة وحدة لاشربك لة لة الملك ولة الحمد يحيى ويميت و هو عاى كل شىء قدير


----------



## مسعد فرج (21 أبريل 2015)

السكن فى صحراء ++++ المقدر ة على القفز بالمظلة


----------

